# Northern Ligths & Freiburger´s = Kandel



## marc (5. Oktober 2005)

So, nachdem die beiden Mehrtagestouren der Northern Ligths und der Freiburger beendet sind und ein Treffen der "Nordlichter" im Freiburger Revier noch aussteht (gell @fez  ) so nehme ich mal das Heft in die Hand und schlage eine Tour vor an der alle Beteiligten Freud finden dürften.

Ich würde den Guide spielen am *Kandel* . Ca. 2h auffahrt über Forstwege mit bösem Anstieg am Schluß. Wunderbare Aussicht und einem Singletrail der alles inne hat was man sich wünscht. Und zwar von oben bis unten durch  

Terminlich überlasse ich den NL die Vorschläge, plädiere aber für Oktober, spätestens Anfang November. Fahrtechnisch ist das ganze auf "Besame Mucho" Niveau, wenn ich den noch richtig in Erinnerung habe.

Also, wer ist *dabei?* 

gruß Marc

Hier ein Vorgeschmack:


----------



## Krischaan (5. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,
bin sofort dabei, wenn's terminlich klappt (was leider das Hauptproblem sein dürfte). Aber probieren kann man's ja mal.

Gruß Krischan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (5. Oktober 2005)

warum fahren wir nicht den Kandel Höhenweg rauf und den Thoma wieder runter, dann haben wir Singletrail pur und im Oktober/November geht das auch gut am Sonntag.


----------



## Deleted 10852 (5. Oktober 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> ......dann haben wir Singletrail pur......


.....gehöre zwar nicht zu der Zielgruppe, für eine "Singletrailpurtour" könnte ich mich trotzdem begeistern!

Bodo


----------



## fez (5. Oktober 2005)

hört sich gut an.  
Falls die Chose noch im Oktober stattfinden sollte wäre bei mir Sonntag der 23. und 30. möglich. 
Fast lieber wäre mir allerdings der November, z.B. der 6. oder der 13.

Gruß Frank


----------



## marc (5. Oktober 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> warum fahren wir nicht den Kandel Höhenweg rauf und den Thoma wieder runter, dann haben wir Singletrail pur und im Oktober/November geht das auch gut am Sonntag.



Ich gehe mal davon aus daß du den Höhenweg von Frbg.- Kandel noch nie gefahren bist, denn so rum macht er wirklich kkeinen Spaß weil die besten Stellen übelst bergauf gehen. Kandel - Freiburg ist da die bessere Alternative.

Dann lieber den Damenpfad hoch, ist auch Singletrail. Wobei, der Kandel ist nicht ohne. Glaubt mir. Auch bergauf. Daher ist eine "sachte" Bergauffahrt da sehr angebracht.

Gruß Marc

PS: Termin macht Ihr NL´s aus. Ich bin flexibel.


----------



## Wooly (5. Oktober 2005)

marc schrieb:
			
		

> Ich gehe mal davon aus daß du den Höhenweg von Frbg.- Kandel noch nie gefahren bist, denn so rum macht er wirklich kkeinen Spaß weil die besten Stellen übelst bergauf gehen. Kandel - Freiburg ist da die bessere Alternative.
> Dann lieber den Damenpfad hoch, ist auch Singletrail. Wobei, der Kandel ist nicht ohne. Glaubt mir. Auch bergauf. Daher ist eine "sachte" Bergauffahrt da sehr angebracht.



Irgenwie glaube ich das wir beide von der selben Sache reden ... ... also ich bin den "Kandel-Höhenweg" sehr oft hochgefahren, das ist für mich (und auch auf der Karte) der Wanderweg, der von Freiburg über Roßkopf, Flaunser, Langeck, an St.Peter vorbei auf den Kandel führt. das ist ein wunderschöner Singletrail (mit alternativer Forstwegbegleitung), gut zu fahren, nie zu steil, nur das letzte Stück am Kandel ist etwas happiger.

Runter bin ich dann immer über die Kandelfelsen - Thomashütte den Präsident Thoma Weg bis Denzlingen, und dann zurück nach Freiburg, dieser Trail geht wirklich besser in Richtung Freiburg, da er gerade oben sehr steil ist. Da ist glaube ich auch irgendwo das Photo entstanden das du gepostet hast.

Natürlich können wir auch den Höhenweg in die andere Richtung gen Freiburg fahren, habe ich auch oft gemacht, wo würdest du denn dann hochfahren?

P.S. 6.November fände ich auch schick.


----------



## marc (5. Oktober 2005)

@ wooly, a war schon klar. Der Höhenweg, aber das ist meine bescheidene Meinung, ist von Freiburg ZUM Kandel schlechter zu fahren als umgekehrt. Aber von mir aus können wir auch das machen.

Mein Plan war so: Abfahrt in Waldkirch dann Richtung Siensbach zur Fischerhütte und die Forststrasse zum Sattelweg über die Siensbacher Quelle zum Hotel bis hoch zur Pyramide und dann Abfahrt wie du´s beschrieben hast mit der Änderung daß wir nicht in Denzlingen rauskommen sondern im Glottertal beim Dr. Brinkmann   denn da runter ist noch ein lecker,schmecker Single-Serpentinen-zeig-mal-wie-du-fahren-kannst-Trail  

6. November. Why not?  

Aber wir können auch von Freiburg starten. Dann aber früh weil ist heftig lang der Weg und kräftezehrend...


----------



## Wooly (5. Oktober 2005)

marc schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Plan war so: Abfahrt in Waldkirch dann Richtung Siensbach zur Fischerhütte und die Forststrasse zum Sattelweg über die Siensbacher Quelle zum Hotel bis hoch zur Pyramide und dann Abfahrt wie du´s beschrieben hast mit der Änderung daß wir nicht in Denzlingen rauskommen sondern im Glottertal beim Dr. Brinkmann   denn da runter ist noch ein lecker,schmecker Single-Serpentinen-zeig-mal-wie-du-fahren-kannst-Trail



Ne dann machen wir das so, muß ja auch mal was neues kennenlernen ... und die komplette Tour ist wüst lang , das gebe ich zu.

Wer sonscht noch dabei? blond25, komm gib dir nen Ruck !!!


----------



## Froschel (5. Oktober 2005)

bin zwar nich Blond(äh, doch bin ich) aber schon ne weile keine 25 mehr. Aber mitkommen würd ich auch tun können und wollen tät ichs erst recht gern.
Deshalb geb ich mir nen Ruck   

Mir wär der 30.10. am liebsten   

-_-


----------



## marc (5. Oktober 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> Ne dann machen wir das so, muß ja auch mal was neues kennenlernen ... und die komplette Tour ist wüst lang , das gebe ich zu.



Prima. Der Uphill ist relativ "angenehm" so daß man sich auch noch etwas unterhalten kann  .

Ich ernenn Dich jetzt mal frech zum NL-Muezzin um die Leute "einzusammeln".
Ich kümmer mich um die Luigi Fraktion  

6. November. Start: Am besten auf dem Parkplatz hinter der Firma SICK. 
Genaue Wegbeschreibung laß ich Dir zukommen. Uhrzeit überlaß ich Euch da Ihr die Anreise habt.

Bis denn, freu mich

marc
Noch´n Kandelbild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knoflok (5. Oktober 2005)

Allah hopp; ich will auch mit

6.11. sieht passend aus, allerdings hab ich miene Terminplaner gerade nicht da. 

Bin ja auch blond, aber halt keine 25 

knoflok


----------



## lelebebbel (5. Oktober 2005)

ich möchte hiermit ebenfalls einen Startplatz reservieren


----------



## Wooly (5. Oktober 2005)

ich sehe schon wir müssen nen Bus chartern ...


----------



## Don Stefano (5. Oktober 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> ich sehe schon wir müssen nen Bus chartern ...


Mein Buskontingent ist für dieses Jahr leider schon aufgebraucht.  

Terminzusage kann ich wie immer erst nach Rücksprache mit der OHL geben.


----------



## dave (5. Oktober 2005)

also, ich würde mich auch gerne anschließen und hätte dann auch noch einen platz im auto frei.

@marc: die flachpassage bei obigen bild sieht ja so aus wie in innsbruck! und da seid ihr bei nässe runter?


----------



## marc (5. Oktober 2005)

dave schrieb:
			
		

> @marc: die flachpassage bei obigen bild sieht ja so aus wie in innsbruck! und da seid ihr bei nässe runter?



Auch schon bei Nässe, ja. Sind auch schon,*räusper,räusper* Teile des Northshores am Geisskopf bei Regen gefahren. *räusper-ende*  













...endlich mal jemand der zu würdigen weiß daß wir für schöne Fotos unseren Feierabend riskieren       Danke Dave.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave (5. Oktober 2005)

ah, bist du auch so ein paparazzi wie ich?! dann wird die tour - zum leidwesen der anderen - womöglich noch zu einer foto-orgie ausarten!


----------



## eL (5. Oktober 2005)

he Blond ist doch jetz bei den Karlsruher dirtern gelandet
die sind nämlich Mitglied    <- der war flach ich weiß
aber was ist mit miri???


wenns nich regnet und der kandel schon schneefrei ist würd ich auch mitkommen wollen täten tun.

eL


----------



## nobs (5. Oktober 2005)

Hi, 
bin dann latürnich auch dabei, dann ist sicher auch mein geliebter Untersatz wieder heil und auskuriert.
@marc, also ich muß mich da auf die Seite von Wooly schlagen finde den Kandelhöhenweg bis nach Sägedobel sehr relaxt, dann aber auf den letzten 3 Km von Sägedobel vorbei an der 1000 mtr.Bank bis zum Aussichtspunkt sehr Bissig aber immer noch alles Fahrbar.

gerne lerne ich aber auch neue Strecken kennen, daher freue ich mich schon auf den von dir beschriebenen Weg.


----------



## rohstrugel (5. Oktober 2005)

Werde dann vermutlich am 6. 11. auch mit am Start sein,
vorausgesetzt ich bekomme Ausgang von meinem Miniharem.

@eL
Wir könnten ja dann ab Niefern eine Fahrgemeinschaft bilden.


----------



## dave (5. Oktober 2005)

ja, supi! dann können wir unsere tour ja endlich nachholen.


----------



## eL (5. Oktober 2005)

soll ich schonmal den wagen vorfahren?


----------



## rohstrugel (5. Oktober 2005)

dave schrieb:
			
		

> ja, supi! dann können wir unsere tour ja endlich nachholen.


Dann aber ohne Showeinlagen ala Hechtsprungkopfübereinigetreppenhinuntermitdemgesichtvorausaufdemmakedamaufschlagen 



			
				eL schrieb:
			
		

> soll ich schonmal den wagen vorfahren?


Gerne, wenn mein Trailkiller in deine Blechbüchse passt, warum nicht. Vorfahren ist ja sonst immer mein Part


----------



## mjA (5. Oktober 2005)

bin auch dabei  wer nimmt mich mit  Termin ab 22.10 möglich.

Greez


----------



## fez (5. Oktober 2005)

@ mja: aber nur wenn du eine lange Sattelstütze hast - im Ernst. Sonst stirbst du bald den Heldentod.


----------



## Matz (6. Oktober 2005)

gute Idee Marc,
bin auch dabei. 6.11. müsste hinhauen.

Gruß
Matz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mjA (6. Oktober 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> @ mja: aber nur wenn du eine lange Sattelstütze hast - im Ernst. Sonst stirbst du bald den Heldentod.



ich will mir ja auch einekaufen... ich habe des bei besame schon bemerkt und gebe dir da auch vollkommen recht   

Bräuchte nur ne Empfehlung wo ich mir die kaufen soll?!

Greetz


----------



## marc (6. Oktober 2005)

Matz schrieb:
			
		

> gute Idee Marc,
> bin auch dabei. 6.11. müsste hinhauen.
> 
> Gruß
> Matz



Hi Matz, bist eh immer im Geiste fest eingeplant   Außerdem muß das ganze doch für die Nachwelt aufgezeichnet werden. Bzw. diesmal mach ich das Kamerakind,da du im Allgäu so gut wie nie drauf warst   

Bis denn,
marc


----------



## fez (6. Oktober 2005)

mjA schrieb:
			
		

> Bräuchte nur ne Empfehlung wo ich mir die kaufen soll?!


 
Na, so ein Allerweltsteil wie eine Sattelstütze vielleicht am ehesten im Internetshop z.B. Bikemailorder (siehe Werbung rechts oben) oder 
www.hibike.de oder www.bike.components.de oder was es da sonst noch alles so gibt. Hauptsache billig (z.B. MOUNTY TEC-POST).

Oder halt irgendwo im lokal Bikeshop bestellen (billig !)


----------



## Berggams (8. Oktober 2005)

das hört sich alles ziemlich gut an  
6.11. würde auch bei mir passen.
Ich geb noch marc-o Bescheid, denn der will sicher auch dabei sein.
Außerdem fang ich schon mal an mich zu freuen


----------



## mjA (8. Oktober 2005)

okidoke fez... aber im i-net geht nicht da ich mein maß nicht  rausbekommen tue ^^ muss ich erstmal zum bikeladen

danke !


----------



## marc (9. Oktober 2005)

So, ich wollt den Fred mal wieder nach oben holen und gleichzeitig die Anfahrt beschreiben für unsere NL&FR Tour  
Volker,Marco und meine Wendigkeit waren heute bei genialem Wetter auf dem Kandel. Und so siehts dann aus:


Zuerst eine langgezogene Bergstrasse bis der Wald anfängt. 






Dann gehts relativ angenehm berghoch bis auf 990m. Danach kommt das Tor zur Hölle   Sind zwar nur 600m aber die habens in sich. Der "Sattelweg" unter Kennern "Son of a bitch" genannt   treibt einem nochmal so richtig die letzte Lust aus den Beinen  (Schieben ist da keine Schande)
Volker nach dem üblen Teil:





Dann sind wir oben und der Spaß geht los...aber das wird nicht verraten 





Die Anfahrtsbeschreibung per Auto zum Parkplatz kommt dann noch. 
Schönen Sonntag noch und bis bald.  
Gruß Marc


----------



## mjA (9. Oktober 2005)

wer könnte mich denn mitnehmen am 06.11 ?

wäre echt n1


----------



## [email protected] (9. Oktober 2005)

also kumpel und ich würden auch gerne noch mitkommen wenns kein mindestalter gibt  

nur wir haben ein kleines problem, kumpel hat vorne nur 1 kettenblatt und kommt damit nich den kandel hoch (zumindest nicht aus eigener kraft), hättet ihr was dagegen wenn wir oben auf euch warten? 

@marc, waren heute auch aufm kandel, wann wart ihr ca. oben?


----------



## marc (9. Oktober 2005)

Wir waren so um 15 Uhr am Hotel. Aber bei dem Betrieb wäre es kein Wunder wenn man aneinander vorbei läuft  

Ihr könnt von mir aus oben warten,klar. Wir sind am 6.11 irgendwann oben  

Gruß Marc

PS: Auch mit nem DH Bike mit 1 Blatt kommt man hoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (10. Oktober 2005)

marc schrieb:
			
		

> Zuerst eine langgezogene Bergstrasse bis der Wald anfängt.



Buchenbach hinter ?


----------



## Berggams (10. Oktober 2005)

ne, ne,
dahinter ist Siensbach Dobel.


----------



## Wooly (10. Oktober 2005)

stimmt ja anner Seite


----------



## C-Fix (16. Oktober 2005)

Also ich wär auch mit dabei am 6.11!
Komme aus Freiburg und habe nur leider keine Auto, also muss ich entweder bis zum Treffpunkt hinstrampeln, oder hat da evtl. noch irgendwer einen Platz im Auto frei? 

Grüßle, Max


----------



## Krischaan (17. Oktober 2005)

Wäre auch sehr gern am Start. Weiss aber noch nicht ob ich nicht spontan im Urlaub bin (was ja auch nicht so schlecht wär). 
Mache desswegen auch noch keine Versprechungen dich mitzunehmen, C-Fix.
Krischan


----------



## Tohamas (20. Oktober 2005)

Na, da isses ja wieder komplett, das Rudel Homo Beikus Freiburgensis...

Will als erstes androhen, dass ich dabei bin!
Zum zweiten habe ich die Möglichkeit, mithilfe fossiler Brennstoffe den Startplatz zu erreichen. Hab noch 2 Plätze frei, bevorzugt für Nordsizilianer und Luigis, und natürlich ganz besonders für die lieben kleinen Schlewebis!

wievieluhrdenn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berggams (21. Oktober 2005)

Tohamas schrieb:
			
		

> wievieluhrdenn?



würde vorschlagen das wir das dem NL-Clan überlassen, da die die weiteste Anreise haben.


----------



## kona.orange (26. Oktober 2005)

Wäre gern dabei, wenn ich mich euch anschließen darf.


----------



## mjA (27. Oktober 2005)

hat jemand ne sattelstütze 26.8 zum Ausborgen für die kandeltour ?


----------



## marc (27. Oktober 2005)

mjA schrieb:
			
		

> hat jemand ne sattelstütze 26.8 zum Ausborgen für die kandeltour ?




Jaja, die Jungen Wilden. Immer nur hochshutteln   
Nee, hab leider keine  

Gruß Marc


----------



## mjA (27. Oktober 2005)

marc schrieb:
			
		

> Jaja, die Jungen Wilden. Immer nur hochshutteln
> Nee, hab leider keine
> 
> Gruß Marc



hochshuttlen löl ^^


----------



## marc (27. Oktober 2005)

OK. Dann halt nicht so oft im Sitzen runterfahren und Stütze abbrechen    (Nur´n Scherz,gell)

Wieso hast denn keine Lange?


----------



## mjA (27. Oktober 2005)

na ab 11. nov habsch eine lange ^^.,..

wird schon !


----------



## lelebebbel (27. Oktober 2005)

26.8?
Ich hab eine die ich im Moment nicht brauche, etwa 350mm lang


----------



## mjA (28. Oktober 2005)

kommst du heute abend zum Männerwellnessabend ? bring ma mit


----------



## nils (31. Oktober 2005)

Servus!

Wie schauts denn jetzt aus? Am 6.11. würds bei mir auch klappen. Vielleicht ist auch noch der Tohamas am Start. Dann wäre die Freiburger Luigi-Fraktion auch komplett vertreten.

Gruß, Nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (31. Oktober 2005)

würde mich freuen Nils. 

Mein Gott, ich bin ja mal gespannt wie ich die Auffahrt hinter mich bringe, ich paddle nur noch...


----------



## mjA (1. November 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Gott, ich bin ja mal gespannt wie ich die Auffahrt hinter mich bringe, ich paddle nur noch...



nich nur du ^^ .. aber wenigstens bin ich mein handicap dann los. meine bestellten teile gehen morgen per post an mich.


----------



## marc (1. November 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Gott, ich bin ja mal gespannt wie ich die Auffahrt hinter mich bringe, ich paddle nur noch...



Das packst Du locker. Die Auffahrt ist wirklich einfach (bis auf die letzten 600m  . Aber da scheitern viele  )

Zur Uhrzeit. Leider kam noch kein Vorschlag von Seiten der NL. Treffpunkt 13 Uhr ok?

Ich hab wooly den Treffpunkt beschrieben, also alle in sein Auto  

Ab Samstag sieht man dann auch was das Wetter macht  

Gruß Marc


----------



## michi220573 (1. November 2005)

Hallo,

hier sind noch zwei Leute, die sich anschließen wollen - Stefan1069 und meine Wenigkeit. Könnt Ihr (nochmal) genau sagen, wann, wo und zu welcher Uhrzeit man sich trifft? Danke im Voraus.


----------



## nobs (1. November 2005)

marc schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Uhrzeit. Leider kam noch kein Vorschlag von Seiten der NL. Treffpunkt 13 Uhr ok?
> 
> 
> Gruß Marc



also 13:00 Uhr ist für mich dann sicher nicht ok, denn 17:00 Uhr habe ich noch einen Termin, dacht zwar das es eng werden könnte und ich mich evtl. früher ausklinken müßte, aber nun scheint es ein sehr frühes ausklinken zu werden.


----------



## fez (1. November 2005)

13 Uhr ist doch viel zu spät !! Um 18 Uhr ist es doch schon stockdunkel.

Ich würde vorschlagen wir treffen uns um 10 oder 11 Uhr morgends. Was meinen die anderen Karlsruher dazu ?


----------



## Tohamas (1. November 2005)

11 find ich auch besser!
Und wegen dem Treffpunkt: Wir Norditaliener fahren dann mit meinem Kangoo zum Wooly und packen das mitsamt uns in sein Handschuhfach?!
Oder es sagt uns halt doch noch jemand, wo man sich so trifft...


----------



## marc (1. November 2005)

Na also, dacht ich mir daß auf diese Zeitangabe die Leute aus den Löchern kommen.  

Nochmal für Alle zum mitschreiben:

6. November 2005 um 11.00 Uhr ist Treffpunkt zum Kandel-Ride.

Anfahrt:  A5 Ausfahrt Freiburg Nord. *Richtung Waldkirch* . Schnellstraße DURCH den Tunnel. Erste Abfahrt (nach dem Tunnel) *Richtung Kandel* . Unter Brücke durch und dann links auf den Parkplatz. Ist der große Parkplatz neben der Herz-Kreislauf Klinik.

Am Samstag gibts Wetter News und wenn´s passt Startfreigabe 

Wir brauchen für den Uphill, mit Pausen etc. ca. 2,5h.  

Gruß Marc

Dafür gibts Extra Punkte (Matz auf der Kandelpyramide)


----------



## C-Fix (1. November 2005)

Das klingt  doch soweit mal ganz gut. 
Sitze hier in Freiburg und wollte fragen ob noch irgendwer einen Platz für mich + bike übrig hat (evtl auch noch einen zweiten) Ansonsten müßte ich wohl mit dem Drahtesel anfahren, dürte doch auch nicht allzu weit sein(die 20 km schaff ich im Notfall auch noch *g*)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mjA (1. November 2005)

Fez kannst du mich mit deinem riesen Auto mitnehmen  bitte ? oder Wooly ?


----------



## fez (1. November 2005)

klaro


----------



## dave (1. November 2005)

ok, fez und mjA bilden schon mal ein team.

wie steht's denn mit dem rest der KA-gang? ich könnte noch jemanden mitnehmen, hätte aber auch nichts dagegen chauffiert zu werden!


----------



## eL (2. November 2005)

ich glaube nicht das ich bis samstag die erforderlichen lager und sperrklinken beikriege, sodas mein hinterrad wieder fahrtüchtig wird, um an diesem einzigartigem event teilzunehmen.

He marc haste die schaize schon bei der gemeinde angemeldet? feuerwehr? notarzt? verpflegungsstände? strecke abgesperrt?


mein ja nur   

eL


----------



## Froschel (2. November 2005)

würde dann sagen dass wir um 9.30 in K`he losfahren, Treffpunkt MannMob.

@ Fez: pass ich noch bei dir rein oder soll ich meine Kiste nehmen ?



-_-


----------



## fez (2. November 2005)

du passt schon noch rein. Marcus aber hat seine Karre glaube ich noch nicht wieder. Und Dave will auch noch mit > müsst ihr unter euch ausmachen. Bei mir passen 4 Leute und drei Räder drauf / dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc (2. November 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaube nicht das ich bis samstag die erforderlichen lager und sperrklinken beikriege, sodas mein hinterrad wieder fahrtüchtig wird, um an diesem einzigartigem event teilzunehmen.
> 
> He marc haste die schaize schon bei der gemeinde angemeldet? feuerwehr? notarzt? verpflegungsstände? strecke abgesperrt?
> 
> ...



Für so nen harten ESK Fahrer wird´s zur Not ein Hinterrad aus Holz auch tun  

Strecke ist eh fest in unserer Hand. Das einzige Problem ist das Runterfahren. Da der Trail geheim ist und auch bleiben soll bin ich noch am überlegen wie ich das mit Euch mache. Entweder Augenbinde und dazu Gelb-Schwarze Armbinde oder ich muß Euch am Schluß alle erschiessen und im Wald verbuddeln. Mit den Autos mach ich dann nen Flohmarkt. Und denke nicht die Gemeinde stehe da nicht dahinter. 40% Provision ist doch was...


----------



## marc (2. November 2005)

nils schrieb:
			
		

> Servus!
> 
> Wie schauts denn jetzt aus? Am 6.11. würds bei mir auch klappen. Vielleicht ist auch noch der Tohamas am Start. Dann wäre die Freiburger Luigi-Fraktion auch komplett vertreten.
> 
> Gruß, Nils



He Nils, zurück vom Himalaya? Super daß Du mitkommst  

gruß marc


----------



## rohstrugel (2. November 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaube nicht das ich bis samstag die erforderlichen lager und sperrklinken beikriege, sodas mein hinterrad wieder fahrtüchtig wird, um an diesem einzigartigem event teilzunehmen.
> 
> He marc ...


eL, du weisst doch, das Leben ist ein geben und nehmen.
Du holst mich vor meiner Haustüre mit deinem blauen Minidüsenjäger ab, und bringst mich dann abends wieder heil zurück. Dafür könnte ich Dir ein funktionstüchtiges Hinterrad ausleihen.
Kann ja nicht sein, dass du schon wieder einen auf Drückeberger machst


----------



## eL (2. November 2005)

rohstrugel schrieb:
			
		

> deinem blauen Minidüsenjäger



der wird samstag silber und ausschauen als wäre er einem jungbrunnen entsprungen.

Werde freitag nacht noch nach Berlin düsen und nicht partizipieren können

eL


----------



## rohstrugel (2. November 2005)

dave schrieb:
			
		

> ok, fez und mjA bilden schon mal ein team.
> 
> wie steht's denn mit dem rest der KA-gang? ich könnte noch jemanden mitnehmen, hätte aber auch nichts dagegen chauffiert zu werden!


@dave
Nachdem der ESK-Ausenposten-Südwest sich schon wieder anderweitig verkrümelt, könnte ich Dich mitnehmen.
Du hast ja eh noch einiges gut bei mir .
Brauch nur noch eine Wegbeschreibung, wie ich zum MannMob komme.


----------



## dave (2. November 2005)

@rohstrugel:
supi, da sag' ich nicht nein!
und hier findest du auch eine anfahrtsbeschreibung mit routenplaner.

@Froschel:
auch von mir noch alles jute zum g.tag!


----------



## rohstrugel (2. November 2005)

@dave
Dann nehm ich noch einen funktionsfähigen Kettennieter mit. Man weiss ja nie 



			
				marc schrieb:
			
		

> Strecke ist eh fest in unserer Hand. Das einzige Problem ist das Runterfahren. Da der Trail geheim ist und auch bleiben soll bin ich noch am überlegen wie ich das mit Euch mache. Entweder Augenbinde und dazu Gelb-Schwarze Armbinde oder ich muß Euch am Schluß alle erschiessen und im Wald verbuddeln. Mit den Autos mach ich dann nen Flohmarkt. Und denke nicht die Gemeinde stehe da nicht dahinter. 40% Provision ist doch was...


marc tu uns büdde ned erschiessen. Wir sind au ganz lieb  und verraden  nix weiter.


----------



## mjA (2. November 2005)

manbob = mann mobila ?? sag das doch einer !!!!! arghhh


----------



## C-Fix (3. November 2005)

Öhm, mir is grad aufgefallen, dass ich auch mit dem Zug anreisen könnte, hab ja das Freiburger Semesterticket, allerdings kenn ich mich da überhaupt net aus in der Gegend. Könnte mir jemand sagen wo ich da aussteigen müßte und wie ich dann noch vom Bahnhof aus zum Treffpunkt komme?
Danke, Max


----------



## marc (3. November 2005)

Aussteigen: Waldkirch Bahnhof. Dann einfach über die Brücke in Richtung "Innenstadt". An der großen Kreuzung ist "Kandel" angeschrieben. Dem Schild einfach auf der Straße, ca.3km, folgen. Du kommst direkt zum Parkplatz.

Gruß Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nikki (3. November 2005)

Hallo zusammen!! 
Ich neu in diesem Forum aber nicht neu aufm bike. Einige hier kennen mich vielleicht
noch aus der Zeit VOR meinem Kreuzbandriss, als ich recht aktiv mit dem bike war.
Ich heiße Nicola oder Nico und ich studiere hier in Freiburg.

Auf alle Fälle möchte ich wieder aufs bike und mit Euch am Wochenende mitfahren.

Viele Grüße,

Nikki


----------



## nobs (3. November 2005)

C-Fix schrieb:
			
		

> Öhm, mir is grad aufgefallen, dass ich auch mit dem Zug anreisen könnte, hab ja das Freiburger Semesterticket, allerdings kenn ich mich da überhaupt net aus in der Gegend. Könnte mir jemand sagen wo ich da aussteigen müßte und wie ich dann noch vom Bahnhof aus zum Treffpunkt komme?
> Danke, Max



Hi, 
is aber auch keine große Sache nach Waldkirch zu radel`n, ich werde vorraussichtlich auch von Gundelfingen nach Waldkirch mit dem Bike fahren.
werde dann etwa 10:15 Uhr ab Gundelfingen starten.


----------



## knoflok (4. November 2005)

ich melde mich für sonntach ab; die gruppe wird mir dann so langsam zu groß - auch wenn ich jede menge spass verpasse... die reparatursessions ganz ausser acht gelassen 

meine gabel ist noch immer irgendwo unterwegs - das spassrad ist also nohc out of order...
werde einfach den besame unter die stollen nehmen  
macht mir aber ein paar schöne Bilder !!


----------



## knoflok (4. November 2005)

absolut OT:

heute ists übrigens - für einen freitag - verdammt ruhig. ist etwas passiert? irgendwas stimmt da nicht... 

wenn ich mir da den letzten freitag ansehe... 

da kamen die posts im sekundentakt


----------



## eL (4. November 2005)

son mist jetzt muss ich nach berlin und verpass die nikki   

eL


----------



## lelebebbel (4. November 2005)

knoflok schrieb:
			
		

> ich melde mich für sonntach ab; die gruppe wird mir dann so langsam zu groß - auch wenn ich jede menge spass verpasse... die reparatursessions ganz ausser acht gelassen
> 
> meine gabel ist noch immer irgendwo unterwegs - das spassrad ist also nohc out of order...
> werde einfach den besame unter die stollen nehmen
> macht mir aber ein paar schöne Bilder !!



und ich dachte Schafe sind Herdentiere...


Ich bin allerdings auch nicht dabei, fahre jetzt nach Stuttgart:







Was ist denn eigentlich mit der sherman los?


----------



## marc (4. November 2005)

Ah, geht´s jetzt schon los  

Ihr seid zumindest früh dran. Ich kenn das eigentlich nur als Stundenabo  

5h - 3h - 1h - Stunde vorher absagen...

Aber__________ Euer Pech    Ich versprech Bilder zu machen damit Ihr hinterher zu recht diesen hier  und diesen hier  macht. Euch vor den Spiegel stellt und diesen hier  auch noch macht.

Wir machen dafür den hier  

Marc


----------



## mjA (4. November 2005)

@ fez. wann treffen wir uns bei mannmob ?


----------



## dave (4. November 2005)

Froschel hatte 9.30 Uhr vorgeschlagen. Wir können uns dann ja alle gesammelt zu der Uhrzeit dort treffen und auf die Autos aufteilen. 
Es wird eventuell noch Items mitkommen, welcher mit Kombi und Fahrradträger vier Bikes + Personen transportieren kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mjA (4. November 2005)

0930 notiert und angenommen. man sieht sich 

meine sattelstütze is immer noch nicht da. ich bekomm die krise wenn die morgen nicht da ist. Immerhin is die heute schon 3 Tage unterwegs *ggrrr shit post*


----------



## Don Stefano (4. November 2005)

mjA schrieb:
			
		

> meine sattelstütze is immer noch nicht da.


Macht nix, ich habe noch so ein echtes Kultteil in 26,8 zu hause rum liegen, das werde ich mal mitbringen.



			
				knoflok schrieb:
			
		

> ich melde mich für sonntach ab


Ääh, dann habe ich aber ein Problem , können wir mich auch noch auf die restlichen Autos verteilen?

@Froschel: Kann ich mit dir zum Treffpunkt fahren? Ich bin auch schon um 9:00 bei dir.


----------



## BlueDiamond (4. November 2005)

Hi marc,
jetzt muss ich mich doch noch was los werde. Da ich ahne welche Strecke du ausgesucht hast solltest du noch mal **ausdrücklich** auf den Schwierigkeitgrad hinweisen. Sonst geht das so aus wie bei den Freiburger Nightrides, wo immer wieder Biker mit völlig unzureichendem Material und mangelhafter Fahrtechnik auftauchen. Da hat dann keiner was davon.

Grüße
Karsten


----------



## fez (4. November 2005)

sind ja keine CCler dabei


----------



## mjA (5. November 2005)

des is aber cool ! Falls meine heute kommen sollte, schreibe ich hier nochmal, dann brauchste die nicht mitbringen. Sehr cool wie gesagt!   

@ Bedenken: also ich komme wie immer in voller Montur


----------



## Wooly (5. November 2005)

Hallo schungs,

muß mich leider abmelden, jutta muß Sonntag arbeiten und ich habe Kinderbetreuung, viel Spaß !!!

mfg Wooly


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knoflok (5. November 2005)

sorry stefan....

@marc: normalerweise wär ich dabei;

aber bevor ich mir mit dem nerve den tag vermiese... 



lass uns lieber um den glühmarkt-ride kümmern   

bisa dahin sollte die forke wieder da sein (auch wenn sie keinen fehler finden... maaaaan... )

knofi


----------



## [email protected] (5. November 2005)

bevor hier noch mehr absagen, also kumpel und ich sind definitv am start 

aber wie gesagt, wir warten oben ^^

kann mir noch jemand sagen wann ihr ca. oben seit?


----------



## dave (5. November 2005)

knoflok schrieb:
			
		

> @knoflok:
> aber bevor ich mir mit dem nerve den tag vermiese...



mit dem ding haste zusammenaddiert bestimmt immer noch mehr federweg als ich, oder? die ausrede gilt also nicht!  

@marc:
wie schwer wird's denn werden? kannst du vielleicht sagen, was man nach der singletrail-skala so grob im schnitt beherrschen können sollte, um spass zu haben? 
ein freund von mir wollte mit seine freundin eventuell mitkommen und die beiden fahren noch nicht soooo lange. 
wenn du einen s-grad angeben könntest, können die beiden das besser einschätzen.


----------



## BlueDiamond (5. November 2005)

Ich würde die Strecke mit 2, in vielen Kehren auch mit 3 bewerten.


----------



## dave (5. November 2005)

ah, danke!  
damit können die beiden was anfangen.


----------



## marc (5. November 2005)

So. Danke an Karsten für die Unterstützung. Bin eben erst vom ADAC Fahrtechniktraining zurück gekommen.

Wetter für Morgen sieht gut aus. Sonnige 14°  

Die Strecke selbst ist wie gesagt berauf gut zuschaffen und bergab würd ich sagen die ideale Trainingsstrecke um mal so richtig soul-flow-mäßig Signletrail zu surfen. Die wenigen Stellen die etwas kiffliger sind....kann man zur Not laufen, oder aber man lernt voneinander (was den höheren Sinn einer solchen Exkursion darstellt). Auf jeden Fall wird es ein Netter-Spaßiger Tag.

...und Bikepark Ausrüstung braucht es nicht  ,mjA.

@Karsten. Kommst aber mit,oder? Zeig uns den Satteltaschen-Wheelie  

Also morgen um 11 Uhr am Parkplatz.

@wooly, schade, ich dachte ich lern mal nen Freeride-Zahnarzt kennen. Meiner spielt nur Tennis   

Gruß Marc

Falls Fragen sind oder jemand Wegtechnische Probleme hat den Treffpunkt zu finden. Hier meine Handynummer: 0160-96 21 82 51


----------



## marc (5. November 2005)

An die Shuttlefahrer: 11Uhr Treffpunkt und ca. 2,5h Fahrt. Dürft selbst rechnen wenn Ihr schon nicht hochfahrt  

Mein Cheetah hat übrigens 20kg + und ich fahr auch hoch  

Gruß Marc


----------



## [email protected] (5. November 2005)

hehe jo mecker nur ^^

ich würd eventl noch hoch fahrn, versuchen zumindest aber kumpel hat keine lust 

und heute hats uns eh beide noch genudelt den kandel runter, also bin schon froh wenn ich morgen überhaupt runter komm, braucht nich auf uns warten  wenn wir nich kommen hat kumpel kein 2. rad fit gemacht da seins heute bissl demoliert wurde und oder wie sind beide zu argh geschrottet das wir nich fahrn können, aber wies aussieht schaffen wir es morgen


----------



## mjA (5. November 2005)

also wenn ich schutz habe zieh ich ihn auch an...kann ja wie fez den rückprotektor rauslassen.

@ fez: borgst du mir morgen nen gurt für die gabel ?

@ skuehnen: nehme dein angebot an. hätte nicht gedacht, dass die post es nicht in 4 tagen schafft nen einfachen päckechen zu bringen. na ja. is ja nicht mein image was leidet ^^

Also bis morgen dann !


----------



## marc (5. November 2005)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> hehe jo mecker nur ^^
> 
> ich würd eventl noch hoch fahrn, versuchen zumindest aber kumpel hat keine lust
> 
> und heute hats uns eh beide noch genudelt den kandel runter, also bin schon froh wenn ich morgen überhaupt runter komm, braucht nich auf uns warten  wenn wir nich kommen hat kumpel kein 2. rad fit gemacht da seins heute bissl demoliert wurde und oder wie sind beide zu argh geschrottet das wir nich fahrn können, aber wies aussieht schaffen wir es morgen



Keine Lust      

Your choice...

@mjA: Du musst den Panzer hochschleppen, nicht ich. Wollte nur damit sagen daß die Strecke sowas nicht fordert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mjA (5. November 2005)

also ist die strecke einfacher als besame ?


----------



## vantom (5. November 2005)

Hi,
komme auch mit wenn noch Platz ist auf der Startliste.  

Bis später


----------



## dave (5. November 2005)

@mjA:
kannst ja mal auf der singletrail-skala checken was unter der "s2-strecke mit s3-kehren" gemeint ist (s. link in meiner signatur). das ist nämlich die streckencharakterisierung von BlueDiamond.
der BM hat zum vergleich s3-kehren und der einstieg bei den teufelslöchern ist auch s3. 
wird also vom untergrund her nicht so heftig ... dafür anscheinend um so flowiger!

die skala sagt prinzipiell aber nichts über den gefahrengrad aus. die kandelstrecke kann zwar über s2-untergrund führen, dabei aber handtuchschmal sein und an 'nem 100 m senkrecht abfallenden steilhang entlangführen. 
aber ich denk' mal, dass du marc vertrauen kannst, wenn er meint, dass die ritterrüstung nicht nötig sei ...


----------



## BlueDiamond (5. November 2005)

Hi marc,
muss morgen doch nicht arbeiten, daher bin ich auch dabei. Aber ohne Satteltasche!
Komme so gegen halb zu dir rüber dann können wir ja gemeinsam hinradeln.

Karsten


----------



## mjA (5. November 2005)

wie gesagt, ich lasse des schwere Rückenteils ja auch weg.. der Rest des Gladiatorjaket is ja nicht schwer (und hält warm  )

naja und Helm habe ich nunmal nur nen Fullface (wollte hier im schönen BW ja eigentlich Dh fahren ^^ .. Ihr Missionäre !!     )

morgen früh bau ich mir dann erstmal die geborgte skuehnen sattelstütze an. Mal sehen ob des Hochfahren dann wirklich einfacher wird ^^


----------



## nikki (6. November 2005)

Ich hatte mich schon so aufs mtb gefreut, aber morgen ist mal wieder abgabetermin für mein matheübungsblatt (ich studiere informatik) tja und ich komme nicht so gut voran damit wie ich erhofft hatte...

ich wünsche euch allen viel spass!!


----------



## michi220573 (6. November 2005)

Längste Heimfahrt - erster Post ...

Danke an Marc für's Guiden und an den Schwarzwald für die geilen Trails.    Gerne wieder.


----------



## mjA (6. November 2005)

So Leute.. Wie immer ersten mit den Fotos ^^





mehr davon unter ... klick mich 

Wetter: 1+
Team: 1+ (danke fürs warten..sehr angenehm)
Autos: 1+
Flow: 1++
Fun: 1++

 

Und für alle : Ich habe die Sattelstütze jetzt raus : mit Kettenöl !!!.. habe alles gereinigt und werde sie ein bissle ausfeilen (fein) .. dann rock ich die Piste zwar auch nicht viel schneller, aber ..ach keine ahnung   

greetz

mjA


----------



## Stefan1069 (6. November 2005)

Hi 

War heute echt ne super Tour     

Und das Wetter erst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (6. November 2005)

ja - war super, Thanks Marc.  

Anuk und ich sind ziemlich geplättet, diese 10 km auf der Straße zurück haben wir gemeinsam verflucht  

Klasse Bilder mja !!


----------



## mjA (6. November 2005)

@ fez. Ich möchte dir noch den Gurt erstatten. Was bekommsten ?


----------



## fez (6. November 2005)

du hast sie wohl nicht mehr alle


----------



## rohstrugel (7. November 2005)

Dank an marc und seine Pfadfinder für die feine Tour


----------



## marc (7. November 2005)

Erstmal Vielen Dank an Alle für Eure Teilnahme War wirklich superschön gestern. Wetter hat gepasst, Nette Leute kennengelernt und Stimmung war auch toll. Vielen Dank auch an Volker und Marco, ohne die es nicht gegangen wäre, die Truppe zusammenzuhalten.

@ die Weithergereisten (Taunus...) Dave,etc...  Super daß Ihr trotz des langen Weges da wart  

@ Northern Lights:  nun hat´s endlich mal geklappt. Nächstes Mal gerne wieder den Besame Mucho. Und für einen weiteren FR Besuch gibts ne Schauinslandtour (wo auch ein Lift zum shuttlen wäre  ) auf einem ebenso genialen Trail.

@fez. Innsbruck behalten wir im Auge   Wat mut dat mut  
Wegen der Bilder: Hast Du noch Platz auf deiner HP? Hier im Forum ist´s ja bissl eng mit Speicherplatz  

@mjA. Wildbad nächste Saison-dann aber mit kurzer Sattelstütze  Ich glaube Du hattest leider nicht den Spaß wie erhofft hast aber gut mitgekämpft  

@Anuk. Alles klar   Weltklasse Trail-Hund   

Anbei noch zwei Bilder:











Gruß Marc und bis zum nächsten Mal.

PS: Sorry an alle denen ich nicht Auf Wiedersehn sagen konnte


----------



## fez (7. November 2005)

Hi Marc,

seit wann ist es hier im Forum eng mit Speicherplatz ?

Den Film von Matz lade ich gerne hoch (auf unseren Firmenspace), du kannst mir die Bilder ja auf CD zusenden und noch einen Bericht über die Tour auf Word dann stelle ich das Ganze auf singletrailz.de  

Klasse Bild Marc - merci !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc (7. November 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Marc,
> 
> seit wann ist es hier im Forum eng mit Speicherplatz ?
> 
> ...



Die Fotoalben sind seit kurzem auf max. 25mb pro User beschränkt. Hab ich jedenfalls letzte Woche so gelesen.

Der Film wird wohl etwas dauern da Matz gerade am schneiden und vertonen, von unserer Vogesentour vom letzten Jahr, ist. Haben massig Material - da staut sich´s ein bisschen  

CD und doc. schick ich Dir gerne wenn Du mir deine Adresse per PM schickst.

Gruß marc


----------



## Tohamas (7. November 2005)

Ja, die Luigi- Fraktion ist auch zufrieden, allerdings wüsste ich ja gern mal, warum jedesmal, wenn wir mit den NLs spielen, hinterher einer von uns kaputt ist?!
Ich sitz auf jeden Fall mit nem dicken Knöchel zuhause, werd's aber aller Wahrscheinlichkeit doch überleben.
War ne super Tour, nettes Team und schreit nach einer Wiederholung!


----------



## marc (7. November 2005)

Tohamas schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sitz auf jeden Fall mit nem dicken Knöchel zuhause, werd's aber aller Wahrscheinlichkeit doch überleben.



Da würd ich mich doch glatt bei der Tourleitung beschweren. Also sowas  

Na dann gute Besserung. Was ist denn passiert  

gruß marc


----------



## dave (7. November 2005)

jau, hat super spass gemacht. vielen dank an unsere guides! wir sehen uns dann beim BM wieder. 

@Tohamas: 
... so lange solltest du noch am leben bleiben! 

... und ich hab' die klaren scheiben doch nicht umsonst mitgenommen.


----------



## marc (7. November 2005)

@ dave. Was mir gestern Abend noch einfiel: Dein Kollege, weiß leider den Namen nicht mehr, stellt doch die Tour über sein GPS-Teil ins Netz. Leider hat der Trail keinen so schönen Namen wie "Besame Mucho".

Offiziell heißt er "Präsident Thoma Weg". Na super  

Deshalb an ALLE: Bitte um Namensvorschläge damit das auch nen würdigen Charakter bekommt.

Meine Ideen:  "twenty-one"  (wegen der Teilnehmer), "flat-tire-line" (wegen der Platten  ) oder "dizzy-doo" (serpentinen,schwindelig...), "golden-state" (wegen der vielen Laubblätter...) naja  , legt ihr mal los...



Gruß marc


----------



## Waldgeist (7. November 2005)

marc

Meine Ideen:  "twenty-one"  (wegen der Teilnehmer) schrieb:


> Bitte kein "denglish"


----------



## marc (7. November 2005)

Waldgeist schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte kein "denglish"



Bitte um Vorschläge, Herr Rauch-Strapinski


----------



## fez (7. November 2005)

nix da - die Eltern mögen ihrem Kind doch bitte selbst einen Namen geben  . 

Ich bin ja auch eher für einen schönen deutschen Namen, es gibt da so sexy Wörter wie z.B.: "Fräuleinwunder", "Entsorgungspark", "Roland`s Biereck" oder (mag ich sehr gerne) "hanebüchen"


----------



## marc (7. November 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> nix da - die Eltern mögen ihrem Kind doch bitte selbst einen Namen geben  .



Gut, dann muß ich mich mit Volker und Marco zusammensetzen. Der untere Teil (Serpentinen) haben die Zwei mir gezeigt   

*inmichgehmodus an*


----------



## dave (7. November 2005)

@marc:
Thx für Deinen GB-Eintrag!  
Wenn fez den kostbaren Lohn unserer fortwährenden Suche nach dem heiligen Trail an mich weiterreicht, wird er auch in diesen so ehrwürdigen Hallen mit Freude aufgenommen und zur Schau gestellt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## items (7. November 2005)

Hi all,
Dank erstmal an die Freiburger für den schönen Tag gestern und die nette Führung durch heimische Gefilde )

Ich hab mal die Karte mit dem Track usw. online gestellt. Zu sehen ist das hier:
http://www.mtb-bergziege.de/kandel
Außerdem gibts da auch den GPS-Track (Format ist pcx5) und Marc hat mich drum gebeten, den Download mit dem deutlichen Hinweis zu verbinden, dass es bisher in der Gegend keine Schwierigkeiten mit Wanderen usw. gegeben hat und alle wollen, dass es auch so bleibt. 
*Also:*
Ladet den Track runter, viel Spaß beim fahren und verhaltet euch rücksichtsvoll gegenüber anderen, die dort unterwegs sind.

greetz
items


----------



## dave (7. November 2005)

gleich noch mit karte - klasse!


----------



## marc (8. November 2005)

items schrieb:
			
		

> Hi all,
> Dank erstmal an die Freiburger für den schönen Tag gestern und die nette Führung durch heimische Gefilde )
> 
> Ich hab mal die Karte mit dem Track usw. online gestellt. Zu sehen ist das hier:
> ...



Wow   Coole Sache    Da ich den Weg sehr gut kenne, muß ich sagen -  da ist ja alles drauf ! Nettes Spielzeug  

Gruß Marc


----------



## Berggams (8. November 2005)

Hi Leutz,

nachdem ich die ganzen positiven Eindrücke vom Wochenende verarbeiten konnte und auch wieder schmerzfrei sitzen kann, möchte ich folgendes zur Namensfindung beitragen:

Wie wärs denn mit "sechs-null-eins" oder auch "Kaffeefahrt", oder "Plattenweg" (in Anlehnung an die Pannen des Kollegen C-Fix).

@fez
ist denn das Bild was geworden, welches du gegen die Sonne von mir gemacht hast. Falls ja, schickst du mir das per eMail?


----------



## fez (8. November 2005)

Hi Volker (?) - ja das ist super geworden. Ich schicke es dir gerne in voller Auflösung per mail, wenn ich den Bericht auf singletrailz.de setze wird es aber auch dabei sein.


Gruß Frank


----------



## marc (8. November 2005)

"sechs-Null-eins" wär etwas vermessen   so schwer isser ja nun auch nicht.

"Plattenweg" - hört sich stark nach Rotsockengebiet an. Mir fiel noch "Springerle" ein. Weil´s jede Menge netter Kicker gibt. Wie wär´s mit "Supermario" oder "Achter" bzw. "Achter-Sprung" (Matz hatte sich mal an der Felskante oben die Felge derart zerdeppert daß ich darauf rumhopsen musste um sie wieder einigermaßen zum laufen zu bringen).  

"Grand Malheur" ??

Mist mir fällt nix gscheites ein...


----------



## marc (8. November 2005)

Ich hätt noch 

- "Tingel-Tangel-Pop" (die Geschichte dahinter wäre zu lang   )
- "Rappelpiste"   
- "Bullerbü" (wer kennt es nicht  )
- "Playa del K."  (Hab keine Ahnung was Playa heißt  )
- "Titty-Twister"
- "Michl"
- "Krösamaja"   

...die Sorgen möcht ich haben


----------



## Berggams (8. November 2005)

okay, okay, sechs-null-eins mag übertrieben sein, aber wie wärs dann mit dem Zusatz "light"?  
Momentan wäre "twenty-one" mein Favorit  , möchte aber trotzdem noch vier Einfälle in die Runde werfen:

1. Adrenalin
2. nice flow
3. Wundertüte (immer für 'ne Überraschung gut)
4. Rumpelstilzchen

playa heißt übrigens Strand, insofern es aus dem Spanischen übersetzt wird


----------



## michi220573 (8. November 2005)

marc schrieb:
			
		

> "sechs-Null-eins" wär etwas vermessen   so schwer isser ja nun auch nicht.
> 
> ...



Wie wäre es dann mit "sechs-Null-zwei"?

Was ist denn eigentlich gegen Kandeltrail o.ä. einzuwenden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc (8. November 2005)

michi220573 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wäre es dann mit "sechs-Null-zwei"?
> 
> Was ist denn eigentlich gegen Kandeltrail o.ä. einzuwenden?



Weil "Kandeltrail" ebenso viel Charme hat wie "Bundesstraße B294"  

Den Trails hier Namen zu geben die an den Gardasee anlehnen - das geht mal gar nicht  

- "el disparo"   (ist Spanisch erlaubt  )

wer dagegen ist möge schreiben...


----------



## rohstrugel (8. November 2005)

@marc
warum taufst du ihn nicht "_marco polo_".
Schliesslich waren wir mit Dir auf Entdeckungsreise.


----------



## marc (8. November 2005)

rohstrugel schrieb:
			
		

> @marc
> warum taufst du ihn nicht "_marco polo_".
> Schliesslich waren wir mit Dir auf Entdeckungsreise.



Nette Idee. Und den nächsten dann "Alexander der Große" und "Hannibal"  

Aber für irgendein Thema muß ich mich ja mal entscheiden  

Das bringt mich auf eine Idee: Jeder Trail bekommt einen Namen von einem  berühmten Menschen vergangener Tage. Z.b: "Albert", "Isaac", "Sir Edmund",und die zwei da oben... usw. Jau, das mache ma  

rohstrugel, Idee angenommen.Danke. Volker...einverstanden? (Schließlich kannte ich den unteren Teil von Dir)

Gruß Marc


----------



## rohstrugel (8. November 2005)

marc schrieb:
			
		

> Nette Idee. Und den nächsten dann "Alexander der Große" und "Hannibal"
> 
> Aber für irgendein Thema muß ich mich ja mal entscheiden
> 
> ...


Gern geschehn


----------



## marc (8. November 2005)

kona.orange schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre gern dabei, wenn ich mich euch anschließen darf.



Warst Du eigentlich auch dabei  

So im Nachhinein betrachtet ist es immer schade daß man sich nicht mit allen länger unterhalten kann   Aber das war ja nicht die letzte Tour  

(und die Einkehr fehlte auch, wer hat das organisiert  )

So ich schreib jetzt den Tourenbericht weiter damit fez und Dave ihn auf die HP stellen können.


----------



## Berggams (9. November 2005)

marc schrieb:
			
		

> Volker...einverstanden?
> Gruß Marc



joop, sehr gerne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tohamas (9. November 2005)

Bei der Namensgebung würd ich ja gern auch noch zur allgemeinen Konfusion beitragen... aber mir fällt nix ein.
Rappelkist passt bis jetzt am besten!

@marc: Gleich am Anfang mit dem Fuss umgeknickt, deswegen bin ich gegen Ende auch gefahren wie meine eigene Grossmutter.

@dave: BM?   Hä? wassdassdenn? ...und lohnt es sich, dafür die Eiserne Lunge weiter in Betrieb zu halten?


----------



## marc (9. November 2005)

Tohamas schrieb:
			
		

> @marc: Gleich am Anfang mit dem Fuss umgeknickt, deswegen bin ich gegen Ende auch gefahren wie meine eigene Grossmutter.



Oh shit! Hoffentlich nix wildes  



			
				Tohamas schrieb:
			
		

> @dave: BM?   Hä? wassdassdenn? ...und lohnt es sich, dafür die Eiserne Lunge weiter in Betrieb zu halten?



Er meint warscheinlich "Besame Mucho". Ein echt genialer Trail bei den Northern Ligths. Trailer und Bilder gibts auf fez´Homepage 

Gute Besserung,

marc


----------



## dave (9. November 2005)

Jo, danke marc, genau die Abfahrt war gemeint. 
Lohnt sich wirklich! Also, halt aus!


----------



## Tohamas (9. November 2005)

OK, Dave, das hab ich jetzt als Einladung verstanden!

Aber bitte richtig stilvoll organisiert: So mit gepflegtem Kaloriendrop am Schluss sowie Bikerbelustigung des Nachts (natürlich mit Blond25 und Birgit) und einem bescheidenen Nachtlager in einer der unzähligen NL- Residenzen. 
So lohnt sich dann wenigstens die Anfahrt...

Also: Wann?


----------



## dave (9. November 2005)

Das klärt sich wohl erst, wenn wir den "Freiburgers & Northern Ligths = Besame Mucho"-Thread eröffnet haben!   

Wär' schon mal ein TOP für das NL-Treffen im Criti morgen.


----------



## fez (15. November 2005)

Hallo die Herren,

ich freue mich euch Marcs Bericht und Fotos präsentieren zu können !

Wer ein Bild von sich als "Unbekannt" oder "?" tituliert findet - nicht grämen, mir Bescheid sagen und ich ändere das entsprechend.

Gruß Frank


----------



## rohstrugel (17. November 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo die Herren,
> 
> ich freue mich euch Marcs Bericht und Fotos präsentieren zu können !
> 
> ...


Dann freue ich mich mal mit, Marcs Bericht lesen zu dürfen 
Wurde bei der Marco-Polo Tour nicht auch ein Filmchen mit bewegten Bildern gedreht?
Wär schön, den auch mal zu sehn.


----------



## dave (17. November 2005)

jo, schöner bericht!  

@rohstrugel:
matz meinte auf der tour, dass es noch was dauern würde mit dem filmchen, weil er noch soooo viel anderes material gesammelt hat. da werden wir uns wohl noch gedulen müssen.


----------



## rohstrugel (17. November 2005)

@dave
wenn das mit den Bewegungsbildern von matz noch ein weilchen dauert ,
da gibt es doch noch ein anderes Filmchen, der den Titel deiner HP trägt ...
Kann man den eigentlich schon mal begutachten/sehen


----------



## dave (17. November 2005)

ne, ich hab' auch noch kein prerelease bekommen. sobald ich die finale DVD erhalte, sag ich aber bescheid!  
könnten dann ja einen noddern leiz video abend machen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mjA (17. November 2005)

da wär ich dabei


----------



## kona.orange (24. November 2005)

@marc
Grüß dich.
Hab jetzt erst gesehen, daß du dich nach mir erkundigt hast. Freut mich.  
Nein, war nicht dabei. Ein Freund hat an dem WE ne Fete geschmissen und ist zwei Tage drauf mit Bike nach Neu Seeland abgezischt, da wollt ich nicht fehlen. Im Übrigen hab ich ihm die Fotos der Tour per mail geschickt und ihm vorgehalten, was ich für ihn hab sausen lassen. Damit kriegt er ein ordentlich schlechtes Gewissen........ oder er ärgert sich in sonem scheiß Land zu hocken.  
Trotz daß ich immer mal wieder ins Forum schau, hat sich bisher noch kein gescheiter Termin für mich ergeben. Werd mich jedenfalls melden, wenns mal klappt!
Am Kandel bin ich öfter unterwegs, kenn zumindest den oberen Teil eurer Tour, verlier mich aber irgendwann immer auf Forstwegen. Wenn ich recht in mich gehe, dann muß ich gestehen, daß ich das Schei§e find!   
Letztes WE war ich sonntags um zehn am alten Wiehrebanhof. Warscheinlich zur falschen Zeit am falschen Ort. Jedenfalls war niemand da und ich bin allein los. Über den Kybfelsen nen abartig geilen Trail zum Schauinsland rüber respektive hoch. Kurz unterhalb des Gipfels gibts den Spuren zuvolge (fette Maxxis Minion oder so) einen Downhilltrail. Aber ich denk den kennt hier jeder, oder? Leider hab ich keinen Biker getroffen, zumindest aufm Schauinsland nicht. War ne hübsche Aussicht von dort oben. Die Boarder auf den Pisten der Alpen haben mich auch gesehn, ham aber nur so gemacht   , die Säcke. Die warn ja auch zu mehreret. Aber irgendwann, ja irgendwann einmal werd ich nicht alleine da oben stehen. Und dann, ja dann kriegen sies zurück.......


----------



## marc (24. November 2005)

Im Prinzip ins Forum schauen und abpassen wenns geht....
Gerade ist das  aktuell.
Man sieht sich.

Gruß marc

PS: der Trail am Schauinsland.....wird nichts verraten   
(Klar kennen wir, aber zum Glück nicht jeder...)


----------



## kona.orange (24. November 2005)

Gentleman´s agreement mode: *ON*......


----------



## lelebebbel (24. November 2005)

kona.orange schrieb:
			
		

> Neu Seeland ... ärgert sich ... scheiß Land




Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher 






http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/5242


Neuseeland = Trail-Country


----------



## kona.orange (24. November 2005)

Schon klar.   
Hast die Ironie nicht bemerkt. Eigentlich bin ich es, der sich manchmal ein klitzekleines Bischen ärgert, weil er selber nich in dem scheiß Land is. Eigentlich hät ich nämlich mitgehen sollen wollen.
Die Bilder gefallen mir. Besonders die Grünen. Schon länger her?


----------



## lelebebbel (25. November 2005)

Das ist vom IBC Mitglied RuneRoxx, der war vor etwa einem Jahr (also im Südhalbkugel-Sommer) für 10 oder 12 Monate dort unten. Muss sehr geil gewesen sein.. ich will auch


----------



## kona.orange (25. November 2005)

Gleich 12 Monate! Geil, in der Tat. Wenn man die Zeit hat...
Aber was auch geil ist, um beim Thema zu bleiben und das Gemüt zu beruhigen, ist z. B. der Kandel im Nebel. Herrderringemäßig. Könnt genauso gut in NZ sein, hach.....
Ich weiß auch nicht, aber der Kandel ist mein liebstes Revier, bis jetzt. Demnächst solls ein neues Bike geben. N`Kantenklatscher, ne Abkantbank. Nich ganz so krass. Find die Begriffe ja nur noch schön. Wer hats erfunden? eL von den NLs? "Kenn" die Truppen bisher nur ausm Forum. Wie wärs denn, diesen Thread am Leben zu erhalten? Find der Kandel isses wert unds wär nett, wenn sich sowas wie ne Stammkundschaft etabliert........?




auch nich schlecht: Sitzheizung = Mösenstövchen


----------



## marc (25. November 2005)

kona.orange schrieb:
			
		

> ...Wie wärs denn, diesen Thread am Leben zu erhalten? Find der Kandel isses wert unds wär nett, wenn sich sowas wie ne Stammkundschaft etabliert........?



Dies ist Sinn und Zweck eines solchen Regionalforums und durch den "Schüleraustausch" NL <---> Luigi´s gibts dann eben solche "KantenKlatscher-Gangbang´s"    

Am Sonntag geht´s z.B auf den Schauinsland (per Shuttle, ausnahmsweise)

Da der "Schlechtwetterbiker"-Fred sogut wie Tot ist kannst Du gerne einen "Elztal/Freiburg- lasst uns biken" Fred aufmachen. Oder "K3-Kandel´s Kantenklatscher" oder einfach "Luigi´s crusade"  

Gruß Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kona.orange (25. November 2005)

Ne, werd erstma beim Glühweinreiten dabeisein eh ich hier selber groß was losmach. Sozusagen die vorhandenen Ressourcen ausnutzen. Bis dertno überleg ich mir mal nen passenden Namen. Hast natürlich schon die beste Idee gehabt mit 3K: Kandel-Kanten-Klatschen.   

Damenpfad und J. Seger Weg kennst du sicherlich. Wie lassen die sich fahren?


----------



## kona.orange (25. November 2005)

Ach, nochwas.
Wie lang seid ihr sonntachs am Schauinsland. Tät dann evtl. mal vorbeischaun.


----------



## marc (25. November 2005)

Klar kenn ich die Wege. Was willst du hören? Ich kenne ja dein fahrtechnisches Talent nicht   Sind S2 Wege...
Einfach mal mitkommen  

Schauinsland-ich denke wir werden gegen 12 Uhr oben sein, genaues weiß ich aber nicht...check your PM  
Marc


----------



## kona.orange (25. November 2005)

S2 is für mich fahrbar, denk ich...wenn du den Kandelhöhenweg nach Waldkirch runter oder den P. Thoma Weg bis zur Thomashütte (?) unt evtl. auch das Stück danach als S2 bezeichnen würdst, aber da wirds schon happig für mich. Muß ich hier und da absteigen. Wenns naß is geht da gar nichts, bin dort desletzt mal bei Schnee gefahrn. Hab schiss, weißt.


----------

